# 05 w/AFR 225 heads and cam



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Just got my Goat back from Rick at Synergy motorsports in Fremont. I had AFR 225 heads and a low compression (very mild) cam custom made by Rick installed. Along w/ SLP 1 3/4" LT headers, full borla exhaust w/ high flow cats, and LS2 edit. I was very impressed w/ 430.2rwhp, and 395.4trq. Next is suspension, and then 8psi APS twin turbo. Just thought I would share w/ GTO lovers.


----------



## oakfan52 (Apr 16, 2006)

nice. if you don't mind my asking about how much did that run you? I am looking at driving to AZ to AZ power and sound, but i've also heard good things anout synergy. They are a lot closer too.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

oakfan52 said:


> nice. if you don't mind my asking about how much did that run you? I am looking at driving to AZ to AZ power and sound, but i've also heard good things anout synergy. They are a lot closer too.


Heads and cam installed with tune ran me just under $6,000. And synergy is one of the best tune shops in the bay area. They are on the cover of corvette magazine this month. I am very pleased with their work.


----------



## oakfan52 (Apr 16, 2006)

wildchildm39 said:


> Heads and cam installed with tune ran me just under $6,000. And synergy is one of the best tune shops in the bay area. They are on the cover of corvette magazine this month. I am very pleased with their work.


so that was arround 6K for heads and cam right? you must have already had the Lt headers and cat back?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

oakfan52 said:


> so that was arround 6K for heads and cam right? you must have already had the Lt headers and cat back?


That is correct


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Did the drivability change much? You said you went with a relatively "small" cam, are we talking 22x/22x-114 small or 20x/20x-116 small? 
Either way, nice gains. We need BURNOUT VIDEOS!!! :willy:


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Did the drivability change much? You said you went with a relatively "small" cam, are we talking 22x/22x-114 small or 20x/20x-116 small?
> Either way, nice gains. We need BURNOUT VIDEOS!!! :willy:


 Drivability is about the same. It lopes down to 4 or 5 hundred RPM when you push in the clutch, but only a couple of times. Other than that it idles normally.

Truthfully cam size I have not even found out yet. I know it is set up for 8- 10psi. I will post when I find out.

The thing is a blast to drive. It sounds sick. And I can't stop roasting the tires.

Thanks Rick


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

What type of dyno...Mustang?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> What type of dyno...Mustang?


I don't take my car anywere that has to do with a mustang. It was done w/ HP tuner. So those are rear wheel #'s. 91 octane too. BTW how did you get that sun roof? It was'nt listed on my options. And how did you post your #'s under your name?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wildchildm39 said:


> And how did you post your #'s under your name?


Good numbers,


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Good numbers,


 Thank you, yours are very nice too.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> I don't take my car anywere that has to do with a mustang. It was done w/ HP tuner. So those are rear wheel #'s. 91 octane too. BTW how did you get that sun roof? It was'nt listed on my options. And how did you post your #'s under your name?


I realize it's rwhp that's listed. I was just asking if it was tuned on a Mustang Dyno or a Dynojet Dyno because the Mustang Dyno's numbers come in lower. The reason I asked is I have an 04 with AFR 205's and you have an 05 with 225's so I thought your numbers should be a little higher then mine so I thought maybe it was tuned on a different type of dyno then mine was. I also was tuned using HPtuners. Cam could be the difference though...how mild a cam is it? ...also my heads are milled for high compression.

The sunroof is the OEM unit used by Holden. I had it put in locally. http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pontiac_gto_710.htm


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> I realize it's rwhp that's listed. I was just asking if it was tuned on a Mustang Dyno or a Dynojet Dyno because the Mustang Dyno's numbers come in lower. The reason I asked is I have an 04 with AFR 205's and you have an 05 with 225's so I thought your numbers should be a little higher then mine so I thought maybe it was tuned on a different type of dyno then mine was. I also was tuned using HPtuners. Cam could be the difference though...how mild a cam is it? ...also my heads are milled for high compression.
> 
> The sunroof is the OEM unit used by Holden. I had it put in locally. http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pontiac_gto_710.htm


I went with 225's and a very low compression cam (not sure of the lift, but I will eventually find out).This setup was recomended by Rick at Synergy, to meet the needs of up to 10 psi of turbo. But the compression is very low , and very streetable. My friend just got his GTO back exact same mods, only diffrence is I have cats, and he does not. He gained 5 more hp, and 15trq. Time to remove the cats. Hope this helps.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

wildchild 6000 $ sounds kinda stiff,straight line performance (1320hp.com)is doing heads + cam + kooks long tubes with cats + heavy duty clutch + hp tune for 5000 , for me should put me over 500 rwp.


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

where is straight line performance located cause that sounds like a smokin deal


----------

